

Beluga is called out for text spamming, gets defensive about it. - corywright
http://community.belugapods.com/beluga/topics/please_provide_a_way_to_opt_out_from_all_text_messages

======
dot
"You can now text STOPALL to any pod, and that will disable all future text
messages from Beluga."

Funny how fast things can get done if you scream loud enough.

